# Music for an Asylum dinner party???



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

In case you decided to go with "funny" instead, here's a couple of good ones, The Fun Boy Three with "The Lunatics Have Taken Over the Asylum".
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aItpjF5vXc

Napolean, "They're Coming to Take Me Away Ha Ha" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnzHtm1jhL4 But seriously folks, I don't know what they used in reality but I suspect it would be new age or classical, both genres have various recordings that include wave sounds and such.


----------



## DaintyDemon (Aug 30, 2013)

Cheers, I think I will definitely add them to my playlist for my general Halloween party, which is a much more fun theme, I really want to create an uneasy atmosphere with the asylum theme though......you know when something sounds really happy and jolly but inn a different context it becomes really sinister and unnerving???? ........that's the one!!!!


----------



## Jamesthegeek (Aug 11, 2013)

http://www.midnightsyndicate.com/buymusic.htm#cd4

Gates of Delirium


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

now do you mean asylums or psychiatric hospitals? Most laypeople use them interchangeably, but they aren't the same thing....

Spookmaster


----------



## DaintyDemon (Aug 30, 2013)

Asylums in the UK are very much associated with the Victorian era which is where most records, documentation and accounts are most available, these came before psychiatric hospitals and wards here which didn't really become until the 1940s.........I appreciate it may be different in the US.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

I never took into account you were English....

in the US, the asylum system existed prior to the growth of the state supported psychiatric system we love and enjoy today. Asylums had their pick of patients, and selections were made carefully, as to boost their success rate.

I'd love to visit the UK and see Broadmoor...

Spookmaster


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

From the movie "April Fool's Day", here's a song called "Too Bad You're Crazy" ...


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

This is pretty creepy but I don't know if there's audio available, it's from Scarehouse in Pittsburgh's website.


----------



## DaintyDemon (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks Guys......thats great


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Similar tune to some of those already suggested for the party half of your playlist, from My Chemical Romance (kid warning: one expletive)






You might also get some ideas for the haunt background music from these threads:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...sic-broadmoor-hospital-criminally-insane.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/127246-elevator-music.html


----------



## DaintyDemon (Aug 30, 2013)

Brilliant...... I love MCR!!!!!
I like the idea of elevator music too....that really could work, Thanks


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thomas Kirkbride was a believer that the design and layout of a mental hospital could cure mental illness. The Trans-Allegheny Lunatic Asylum is nearby and was designed following his plan. 

I've done a quick search to see if there was any music therapy or recommendations in his work but have found none. Since Kirkbride himself died in 1883, I'd assume that mellow classical music would have been the choice of the time. Maybe you could use a music editor to distort a track to make it sound as if it were playing through an old Victrola.


----------



## DaintyDemon (Aug 30, 2013)

Brilliant, thank you all so much, you have been very helpful, going to dedicate an evening this week to go through all your suggestions and see where they take me and what I can come up with.....I am getting more excited by the day!!!


----------



## Demons from the Grave (Sep 11, 2013)

Hexinsane at cdbaby.com/cd/scottstaidle3 Not very soothing but can drive you crazy


----------

